# Lookin' for Roleplays of any sort!



## Nukasaurus (Jun 7, 2016)

All it says. Pretty much open to anything! I have characters ranging from all sorts of species, and genders so if you have a major preference just let me know! My skype is Nukasauruss. Just add me, and we can discuss somethin'! Thanks for reading~


----------



## Nukasaurus (Jun 7, 2016)

Kik is also BlazingEclipse if you would rather mobile. c:


----------



## Pyrocynical (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm in! 

Skype: CharaAndTheFriskyCarrot


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 7, 2016)

can i join


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jun 19, 2016)

H-How's it going?


----------

